# Browser abfrage



## Whisler (15. Jan 2004)

Hallo 

Ich möchte eine Browser abfrage machen ob das Flash Plug-in  installiert ist wenn ja Flash Animation abspielen wenn nein gif. Bild anzeigen. Habe auch ein script dazu gefunden doch ich hab leider zu wenig ahnung um es zum laufen zu bringen. Hier ist einmal das script wie ich es in der HTML Datei eingefügt habe:

<script type="text/javascript">
flash = false;
if ((navigator.plugins) && (navigator.plugins.length > 0))
{
for (a = 0; a < navigator.plugins.length; a++)
if ((navigator.plugins[a].name.indexof('flash') != -1) &&
(parseint(navigator.plugins[a].name)  >= 4))
{
flash = true;
break;
}
}

if ((navigator.mimeTypes) && (navigator.mimeTypes.length > 0))
for (a = 0; a < navigator.mimetypes.length; a++)
if (navigator.mimetypes[a].type.indexof("application/x-shockwave-flash")>= 0)
flash = true;
</script>
</head>
<body BGCOLOR="#003399" LINK="#99CCFF" ALINK="#666666" VLINK="#99CCFF" text="#FFFFFF">
<table width="600" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center">
 <script type="text/vbscript">
on error resume next
flash = not IsNull(CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.4"))
<script type="text/javascript">
if(flash) {
document.write('<object classid=\"clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000\" codebase=\"http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,29,0\" width=\"610\" height=\"450\"><param name=\"movie\" value=\"file://main.swf\"><param name=\"quality\" value=\"high\"><embed src=\"file://test_preloader.swf\" quality=\"high\" pluginspage=\"http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer\" type=\"application/x-shockwave-flash\" width=\"610\" height=\"450\"></embed></object>');
}else{
document.write('<img src=\"file://images/welcome4.gif\" width=\"140\" height=\"23\">');
}

</script>

MFG


Whisler
	
	
	
	





```

```


```

```


----------



## el_barto (15. Jan 2004)

java != javascript -> falsches forum

auf den ersten blick würde ich sagen, dass das script (wenn überhaupt) nur im netscape navigator läuft.


----------



## bygones (15. Jan 2004)

hat außerdem nicht flash selber eine art von detektor ??


----------



## Whisler (21. Jan 2004)

Da hab ich keine ahnung  ???:L


----------



## Whisler (10. Feb 2004)

Ich hab jetzt auch geschaut wegen Detektor vom Flash funzt net. Ich brauch bitte tringend hilfe hat den keiner eine Idee ???


----------

